# Ethan and Dementruis



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

it's so hard to believe my two youngest grandson's are 6 almost 7:w00t: where has time gone:blink:
Ethan is doing good, he is on chemo and steroids, he's been on steroids since he was 2, the specialist is trying to whine him of them, but for now he's still on the steroids.:blush:
Dementrius turns 7 in September, Ethan in January, when they are together they have so much fun. Ethan get's tired easy so when he needs to rest they play on their tablets.
I thought you would enjoy seeing them


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I love seeing your grandsons!! How great to be so close in age. Like brothers. Kids are so resilient. I know that Ethan's been through so much but he also strives to be like every other boy his age. Good looking young men for sure.:chili:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh Paula they sure are handsome little boys! I'm glad to hear Ethan is doing well.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Wonderful photo!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Ethan looks great. He has lost the bloating. He must feel so much better. Tammy and Charity both must be so proud of their sons. They are turning into great young men. Say hi to Tammy for me. How is her new dog doing? He must be about 7 months old now. You should post a pic. He looks something like Scrappy if I am remembering right. Hi to Lorin too.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> Ethan looks great. He has lost the bloating. He must feel so much better. Tammy and Charity both must be so proud of their sons. They are turning into great young men. Say hi to Tammy for me. How is her new dog doing? He must be about 7 months old now. You should post a pic. He looks something like Scrappy if I am remembering right. Hi to Lorin too.


Yes since the specialists have lowered the steroids he no longer is bloated. Walter Dementrus is our youngest daughter Veronica's son, but Tammy helped in raising him. Tammy will be leaving on the 10th, her family will take a road trip and take their son back to college in Arizona, She named her fluff Milo he is 15 weeks old, such a lover, very mild mannered, Tammy has taught him many tricks, he's so smart and adorable :wub: Not sure I have a picture of him but I will check, we were at their house for a family event last Saturday. 
Lorin is doing well, he says Hi back, he's sitting in his recliner with Maddie on his lap, she's such a daddy's little girl


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I just love how your grandchildren always seem to have a smile. You are so blessed for so many reasons - a great husband, so much family close to you, wonderful grandchildren. And you live in such a beautiful part of the country.

Funny I am on my recliner with you know who laying across my leg.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Paula, they are both such handsome young fellows. It's good to see Ethan doing so well.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, I love sharing grandson photos w/you! Since Marco is almost the same age & will start Kinder in a few weeks I keep your two close in my heart w/him. M is a constant reminder to pray for Ethan especially. I pray for them together---M needs prayer too but in a different way than Ethan. Your g-sons are, indeed, handsome! I think we are both blessed! I love you my friend!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

They are sweet Paula, glad Ethan is doing well!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

You have such handsome grandsons Paula! :wub: It is so nice to see Ethan looking happy and healthy!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Awww.:wub:aula, that is such a sweet photo of Ethan and Demetrius. :wub::wub:
Two handsome little boys ... and, they both look so content and happy.

Ethan looks great. He has come such a long way. Even though he still requires steroid treatments ... the doses continue to be reduced, right? Is Ethan in First Grade this year? I love the picture of Ethan on Facebook with Charity, Fernando, and Cooper ... he looks so happy. And, the beautiful FB profile picture of Ethan and Charity ... looks like the tooth fairy might have made a recent visit! 

I am so happy for you and Lorin that you get to spend time with Ethan and Demetrius. You are blessed to have such precious and sweet grandsons that can visit you.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Ethan looks fantastic!! Oh my gosh, with everything he has gone through, you would never know it from looking at him. He looks so healthy and oh...soo handsome!!
They are BOTH so handsome and look so very happy. I enjoyed seeing this picture so much, thank you for sharing. xx


----------

